# silkworms



## Karriemed (Apr 2, 2005)

I have several chinese mantids that range from L2-L4. Can I feed them silkworms if they are small enough? I haven't seen anything on any web pages yet that mention anything about them.


----------



## Orin (Apr 2, 2005)

silkworms are fine but the mantis may ignore them since the preference is active prey.


----------

